# salt spreader clutch



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

This may have been discussed before. but does anyone know any tricks to freeing up a frozen clutch?


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

What part is frozen together. Im in the same boat right now and still havent got any thing figured out. Mine will run in nuetral but when you engauge the clutch it stalls and wants to rip the bolts off the bottom plate. It and air flo v box.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

It's the same bottom is rusted and froze up. I have gotten them freed up in the past by force with a hammer and chisel, but it's not working this time. I was just looking to save the $150.00 for a new cluch and the work it takes to get the old one off.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

rwatkins;628615 said:


> What part is frozen together. Im in the same boat right now and still havent got any thing figured out. Mine will run in nuetral but when you engauge the clutch it stalls and wants to rip the bolts off the bottom plate. It and air flo v box.


If yours is stalling when engaging the clutch then your clutch is working fine. Either the bearings on the spinner shaft are seized or the drag chain is seized. Can you turn the spinner by hand?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cet;629435 said:


> If yours is stalling when engaging the clutch then your clutch is working fine. Either the bearings on the spinner shaft are seized or the drag chain is seized. Can you turn the spinner by hand?


i too would think it's more of a bearing problem chris.

he shouldnt be able to turn the spinner by hand but, on the same token......the clutch shouldnt hold strong enough to kill the motor either, (i've never had one that held that good).....kinda wonder if the bottom bearing block has siezed, he did say that it. "want's to rip the bolts out"

pj


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

I can only spin the spinner as far as them 2 bolts allow it to move. I just want to know what part is stuck, ill beat it with a hammer till its free i just dont know wast should be spinning and what shouldnt.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

From what you are describing it sounds like the shaft to the spinner is seized. Have you put a pipe wrench on the spinner shaft to see if you can get it to turn with the clutch engaged and disengaged? Also try taking the chain off from the engine to the shaft with the clutch and then turn the shafts with a pipe wrench to see what is seized. Other wise a new clutch will run about $250.00. Good luck.

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWER
TORO SINGLE STAGE BLOWER


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

When I ran gas salters I would turn the spinner by hand once a week. I did this to keep everything moving in the off season. 

Did you spray anything when you put it away? Is the chain free or is it seized? How is the track? If the chain is seized then cut it off and see if you can turn the spinner. If not then the bearings holding the shaft are seized. I think the Air-Flo has 2 chains.


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

The chain and spreader ar fine. With the chain off if you try and spin the shaft going to the clutch it will move but only as far as the bolts on the clutch let it. If you put enough force on it the bolts start bending. Everything is free except the shaft in the bottom half of the clutch.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes I have the same problem. It is just the bottm of the clutch rusted to itself. you can usually get it to free up but this time its not working. I was just looking for a trick that some one might of had to free it up. Thanks alot for all the help but I think a new clutch is going to be my solution. It just sucks getting the old one off..


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

When you would free it with the hamer and chisel where would you hit it with the chisel.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

HA. Got mine free today. took a giant pair of vise grips. you can use channel locks or pipe wrench onto the shaft on top that will spin, put the bolts back in place over the tab that holds them. while appling presure with the pipe wrench I came up from the bottom with my air hammer to the bottom of the clutch and it came free. You can spin by hand and hit it with the air hammer in a couple spots before you do the pipe wrench thing. WORKED GREAT came free very fast. any questions you can call me 248-660-4788 Chris Good luck


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

Nicely done. Ill give that a try this afternoon since the rain will be here.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

If the clutch is froze up with rust and you free it up. Chances are the spring inside is damaged along with the bearing around the shaft. Would you really take a chance of smoking it with a full load of salt in it at 2:00 AM for $200.00 ? Of coarse this would only happen during an ice storm. That would be my luck anyway.


----------

